# Saints Row 4 is so Danny trippy :-) :-) :-)



## Iloveskywalkerog (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm just playing this game and it's really trippy I've played it before and beat it but it's just so trippy I almost got a job Today and a girlfriend life is good


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Nov 17, 2015)

I meant to say Damn not Danny lol I'm trippin


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 17, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> I meant to say Danny I'm trippin


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 17, 2015)

you got a gf and and a job on the same day?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2015)

Almo


Hookabelly said:


> you got a gf and and a job on the same day?


almost....at his age that's fapping material tho


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 17, 2015)

So what I think Iloveogs is really is trying to say he drank some cough syrup and is robotripping and today he was Danny's girlfriend because he was giving him blow jobs all day..


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Nov 17, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> So what I think Iloveogs is really is trying to say he drank some cough syrup and is robotripping and today he was Danny's girlfriend because he was giving him blow jobs all day..


Nah


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 17, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Nah


You can change the title...


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Nov 17, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> You can change the title...


Ok u still live in Texas ?


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 17, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Ok u still live in Texas ?


Naw currently residing in the north part of Korea


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 1, 2015)

Ahh... part of the Korean war efforts I see?


----------

